# Christmas greetings



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

With just a week to go now I thought it was time for me to wish 
all ex RO's and members a very happy Christmas and a prosperous and happy New Year.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Neville.

May I add my wishes in similar vein.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thank you and the same to all SN members and staff.


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

And the same from me, to all Members
Mike.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Neville. The same Best Wishes to you and all other SN types.

KR


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes Happy Christmas to all


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

hawkey01 said:


> With just a week to go now I thought it was time for me to wish
> all ex RO's and members a very happy Christmas and a prosperous and happy New Year.
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01


Can I also offer similar greetings to all. May 2017 be a good year - and may we all live to enjoy it! Having passed the three score and ten point I see every new year as a bonus ! [=D]

On a slightly more sombre note, let's be thankful for all we have and spare a thought for those in peril on the sea - we made it to land - some out there may be destined not to...

John


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Happy Christmas to All, and my Best Wishes for 2017

So what was I doing 50 years ago. This was Christmas 1966 in Hamburg !! 

David
+


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep it's Christmas again ! My 69th. Some good, some not so good.
So enjoy life while we can.
Happy Christmas to one and all.
(I wonder if Father Christmas will bring me a bike this year ?)


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you Neville
74 years ago this week our convoy was being mauled by a pack of uboats in the North Atlantic
Iv or l,loyd


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Happy Christmas, Neville, from Bahia Blanca - well not really, but Happy Christmas anyway.

Cheers to all aboard!

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Ivor Lloyd said:


> Thank you Neville
> 74 years ago this week our convoy was being mauled by a pack of uboats in the North Atlantic
> Iv or l,loyd


I hope you came out of it unscathed, Ivor! All the very best for Christmas and the New Year.(Thumb)

Taff


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

johnvvc said:


> Can I also offer similar greetings to all. May 2017 be a good year - and may we all live to enjoy it! Having passed the three score and ten point I see every new year as a bonus ! [=D]
> 
> On a slightly more sombre note, let's be thankful for all we have and spare a thought for those in peril on the sea - we made it to land - some out there may be destined not to...
> 
> John


Well said John. Happy Christmas & a healthy New Year to everyone.
Here's to absent friends (Pint)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

best wishes to the owners, Techies, Moderators and all members. for Christmas and the new year. have a good one.


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Merry Christmas....We used to moan about being 'away' for Christmas...Mind you I'd give anything just to do it all again...


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

expats said:


> Merry Christmas....We used to moan about being 'away' for Christmas...Mind you I'd give anything just to do it all again...


Me too, expats, just one more time....

Best wishes to all, and have a safe one!


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Best wishes too all from frosty Virginia. If I hear "I saw three ships come sailing in on Christmas Day in the morning" one more time I will not be happy. 
All the best to all still sailing and not at home.
Bill


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

posted by david.hopcroft:


> _This was Christmas 1966 in Hamburg !!
> _


Coincidence: I was in Hamburg for Christmas 1967!
Inverbank at Howaldswerke. Heavy snow, no heating, no water.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

tsell said:


> I hope you came out of it unscathed, Ivor! All the very best for Christmas and the New Year.(Thumb)
> 
> Taff


Hello Taff
Yes came through that lot OK but bought it in 1944 Indian Ocean when I was torpedoed but still here and doing my exercises daily -- breathing
in and out !
I too wish you and yours the best for Christmas and the New Year .

Ivor (Carmarthen)


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

To all SN participants and their near and dear and to those who keep it all ticking along so well. a very happy, blessed, safe and most of all peaceful Chri!stmas and everything you wish yourselves for 2017. To all at sea come home safe!


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

MX to all and 73s for 17.

(Thumb)


----------



## stehogg (Mar 14, 2016)

*Christmas Greetings*

Good wishes for Christmas and 2017 to all SN members,and to anyone who remembers me from Blue Flue,Silver Line and Petromin Tankers.(Wave)


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

A safe and happy Christmas and New Year to all SN members, remembering those who are at sea.
GBXZ


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

hawkey01 said:


> wish all ex RO's and members a very happy Christmas and a prosperous and happy New Year.


I once built a valve superhet but my Morse is rubbish so I won't apply for honorary membership of the RO Club 
Thank you for your kind thoughts and all the best to all.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> remembering those who are at sea


Esp coasties being entertained by Barbara


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

At Christmas my thoughts sometimes go back to a telegram I received from GKA before our arrival in the UK in the 1960s...
It was for the C/O from his wife...It said, "I don't know where you're thinking of spending Christmas. Just make sure it's not with us"...

Not much Christmas spirit there...


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas & A Happy 2017 to ALL SN Members, we have just had a nice 40 degree C Christmas Day here in Adelaide, OZ, but a drop of a mere 30 degrees here on Boxing Day, weather going up and down like the proverbial
Barmaids U. Cold beer yesterday, warm scotch today!!
Regards, Ern Barrett


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

david.hopcroft said:


> Happy Christmas to All, and my Best Wishes for 2017.
> So what was I doing 50 years ago. This was Christmas 1966 in Hamburg !!
> David


Hi David and everyone. My best wishes for 2017. This time fifty years ago, Christmas 1966, I was R/O on the Speybank and she was at anchor at Guadalcanal island in the South Pacific.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Nearest to 50 years ago I can see was 22 Dec 1966, flying around Yorkshire in a little jet aeroplane in which I had the grand total of 52hrs.
Next logged flight was 5th Jan, ergo I must have spent Christmas with parents and GF (now wife).

ernhelenbarrett, 40C in Adelaide? Bally heck! It's only getting up to 34C in Sydney this week.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

expats said:


> At Christmas my thoughts sometimes go back to a telegram I received from GKA before our arrival in the UK in the 1960s...
> It was for the C/O from his wife...It said, "I don't know where you're thinking of spending Christmas. Just make sure it's not with us"...
> 
> Not much Christmas spirit there...


How very sad but:
Ditch the b1tch!
Yeah, OK perhaps he was a bit of a barsteward too.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I cannot claim to trump that but my nephew should have received a festive greeting by email from Oxfam. The enclosed message explaining that, as he tapped his uncle for 200 quid earlier in the year to visit him and didn't (without a word to him since), his Christmas bung has rectified a shortage for a Malawian family from which his own does not suffer. Namely providing them with an Ass.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

expats said:


> At Christmas my thoughts sometimes go back to a telegram I received from GKA before our arrival in the UK in the 1960s...
> It was for the C/O from his wife...It said, "I don't know where you're thinking of spending Christmas. Just make sure it's not with us"...
> 
> Not much Christmas spirit there...


I served divorce papers on a soldier in the local army base. I met him outside a club where he was drinking. When he realised what the papers were he jumped for joy. Said he'd been waiting for it for three years. I thought he was going to invite me in for a drink but he didn't. Tight git.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#32 . Acts 20:35. He'll thank you one day, David. Haw haw.

John T


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> #32 . Acts 20:35. He'll thank you one day, David. Haw haw.
> 
> John T


News appearing that the blessed George Michael actually complied with that (K)


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Bit late coming to this. Christmas and New Year greetings to all former R/O's, and everyone else for that matter.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> #32 . Acts 20:35. He'll thank you one day, David. Haw haw.
> 
> John T


Yes, but a beatitude he prefers anointed on others.


----------

